# Archie Might be an Uncle Soon



## SandyTopknot (8 mo ago)

2005. That's the year my last litter was born. That was Duffy - she was a singleton Siberian who should have gone to a pet home due to her structure, and who wormed her way into my heart so completely that I was her pet home.  

2005. That's a long time ago.

And if all goes well, I'll be ringing in 2023 with the pitter-patter of puppy feet. Kacey the Siberian Husky will be inseminated with frozen semen as soon as her hormones are ready, probably this coming week.

Nervous. Excited. A little bit scared. Yep, all of that. And mostly excited. 🐾 💖 🐾


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

Ooh. How exciting.


----------



## Looniesense (Jul 10, 2021)

How exciting. Do you plan on showing huskies again?


----------



## SandyTopknot (8 mo ago)

Looniesense said:


> How exciting. Do you plan on showing huskies again?


Kacey finished her CH earlier this year, and has been busy learning rally and obedience in anticipation of trialing in 2023. I like to teach handling class, and since beginning to judge, don't enjoy being the person on the end of my dog's lead in the show ring. It feels wrong to me to compete against people who show to me, so Kacey was shown by others, and that will be the case with any conformation competition going forward. 💖 💖


----------



## Starla (Nov 5, 2020)

Awwww how exciting. Phoebe is in standing heat right now, and yesterday I was just thinking “what on earth would you be like with puppies?”. Not a very good mom, I would think! How do you think Kacey will do? I am not asking because I want to breed, nope, not at all. Phoebe will be spayed in the new year. Just curious!


----------



## TerraFirma (12 mo ago)

How exciting! I hope you'll update with photos if all goes well.


----------



## SandyTopknot (8 mo ago)

Starla said:


> I was just thinking “what on earth would you be like with puppies?”. Not a very good mom, I would think! How do you think Kacey will do?


As careful as she is with her toys… most of the time, anyway! ... I think she's going to be a natural. According to her breeder, her mom was wonderful, and wonderful moms come from wonderful moms. 



TerraFirma said:


> How exciting! I hope you'll update with photos if all goes well.


LOL... this post was an early warning. Updates and pictures are guaranteed if all goes to plan. 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Excited for you!


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Exciting with anticipation! Looking forward to it!


----------



## TeamHellhound (Feb 5, 2021)

Cool! 

A friend of mine should be having a litter of Doberman pupcicles around Thanksgiving (I think she said). Better ya'll than me.  Charlene's had a lot of success with her pups, though, in both conformation and performance.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Awaiting pupdates on this !


----------



## SandyTopknot (8 mo ago)

Update...Kacey takes a nap and becomes pregnant on Thursday.  🤞🤞🤞 Ultrasound to confirm pregnancy will be on or about 11/21. Expected whelp date if all goes well is 12/29. Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!


----------



## SandyTopknot (8 mo ago)

Update to the update...insemination done, ultrasound on 11/21, and if there are puppies, their projected arrival date is 12/25/22. Christmas puppies!!!


----------



## Looniesense (Jul 10, 2021)

Hoping for the best. Looking forward to hearing how the ultrasound goes 🐾


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Oh. My. Goodness.  A Christmas litter of huskies sounds like an actual dream come true.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Exciting! Sounds like you'll have a very busy Yule 😘!


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Looking forward to more updates!


----------



## TerraFirma (12 mo ago)

Come on, Kacey! Let's cook up some fuzzball darlings to put under the tree.


----------



## JasMom (7 mo ago)

As a little girl, I always wanted to breed and show dogs so I will live vicariously through you and Kacey!


----------



## Heartland2022 (8 mo ago)

Christmas puppies 🐶😍💕 when the frost is on the 🎃 🙂. Dewy wants to know why he wasn't invited to the bachelor party ?😜 Oh geez I just seen insemination sry.😬


----------



## SandyTopknot (8 mo ago)

Thank you, everyone...love your support for my non-Poodle, Kacey. I'll keep you posted...thanks for your good wishes and crossed fingers! 🤞💖


----------



## SandyTopknot (8 mo ago)

@Heartland2022 please tell Dewy that even the sire of the litter wasn't invited! To add insult to that injury, he's recovering from being neutered...we used frozen semen.


----------



## Heartland2022 (8 mo ago)

I can't tell him that last bit of that he's been traumatized. A prior vet visit he ran into a dog that just had the procedure. It was like he knew what had happened he used all his senses. He literally looked up at me and whimpered lips quivering instantaneously. I think I decided right at that moment if I was in his shoes facing that.😬 I would want a savior for me.😅 I promised him that day I would leave him as an all original creation. Unless a real medical need arised leaving no choice. Then I would have his legacy preserved through the miracle of science. He still whimpers when we go to the vet though.😅


----------



## Starla (Nov 5, 2020)

What colors are you expecting? I know exactly nothing about husky color genetics.


----------



## SandyTopknot (8 mo ago)

@Starla Siberian color genetics are far less complex than Poodle color genetics.  They've also been studied less through the years, because as breeders, we don't care. One of my favorite things about Siberian Huskies is that it's a form-follows-function breed - we don't care about eye color, coat color, markings, etc. As long as it can do it's job in harness and is great with people, it's a good Siberian Husky. That being said, merle and brindle don't exist in our gene pool, so if you see a "rare merle" or a "rare brindle" you're looking at evidence of impure breeding.

Both parents are red, which is simple recessive, meaning all of the puppies will be "rr" and therefore genetically red. Depending on the dilution factor in each puppy's genetic make-up, they could be dark, medium or light red, and possibly completely white, though I don't expect that with this pairing. White Siberians can be born from any color of parents - it's simply an expression of the dilution factor. Genetic red Siberians always have liver noses and eye rims, while all other colors will have black pigment. We also have an allowance/restriction factor which defines where the colored coat expresses itself on each individual dog. Markings generally follow an Irish-marked pattern - white feet, legs, belly/chest, tail tip, and some white on the face. That's "typical" Siberian markings, though they can also have splash coats, aka parti-colored, and that's fine too. Where color and markings are concerned, anything from solid white to solid black is fine, as long as the merle or brindle pattern isn't present.

Hoping for a healthy bunch of fuzzy red puppies...is it 11/21 (day of the ultrasound) yet??? 🤞💖

[edited to fix a brain fart.  ]


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Papa to be is quite handsome 🤩. I'm however in absolute love with his handler's skirt. Paisley 💘💗💓💞❣❣❣❤‍🔥❤‍🔥❤‍🔥❤‍🔥!


----------



## SandyTopknot (8 mo ago)

@Streetcar agreed, on both counts. I love paisley, too!


----------



## SandyTopknot (8 mo ago)

Well, phooey...Archie will have to wait to be called Uncle Archie. Kacey isn't pregnant. 🤔 Since her due date would have been 12/25, guess I'll just have to buy my own Christmas gifts this year.


----------



## Looniesense (Jul 10, 2021)

Sorry to hear that. I guess you will have a more relaxed Christmas 🐾


----------



## SandyTopknot (8 mo ago)

Thank you, @Looniesense ... there are silver linings to everything. ❤❤❤


----------

